# What Hydraulic FLuid



## pass1over (Feb 26, 2011)

Have a JD 2255, I inherited from my late father in law. It has been sitting for awhile and needs a little bit of TLC. 

As far as I can tell, the seals on the lower arms are leaking. I'm going to replace them, along with oil change/filter, fuel filter. Can I put Universal Hydraulic Tractor Fluid in it or do I HAVE to buy the JD stuff?

I know I have to check the service ratings to make sure it's compatible. But it's all greek to me.

I'm sure i'll have plenty of questions as I cannot find the user's manual so I will go ahead and thank everyone ahead of time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You can use John Deere fluid, if you happen to have lots of money in your wallet that you wish to remove and light on fire:lmao: Otherwise, standard garden variety hydraulic fluid availible at tractor supply or wherever, will do just fine!


----------

